# Angus and the dead mouse.



## PixelRabbit (Dec 15, 2012)

Angus was doing his job last night and found himself a squeaky toy!
Unfortunately it has now lost it's squeak.
I let him play with it for a while before I disposed of it.
Unfortunately he was strongly backlit and I didn't want to use flash, Angus doesn't appreciate it much lol


----------



## Mully (Dec 15, 2012)

Great set !!  You let in your house ...you are a country girl LOL


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 15, 2012)

Want some more squeaky toys?  I'm sure I could scrounge some up and ship 'em to you.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 15, 2012)

I hope you praised him and showered him with affection!!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 15, 2012)

Mully, country girl through and through but I still didn't "let" it in lol but I suppose I didn't quickly dispose of it either  
Sparky, erm no thanks lol we have plenty! Last year the cats found a nest somewhere in the basement, they didn't wreak havoc on the nest all at once, they brought them up one by one over days... that was fun! lol


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 15, 2012)

Did he at least offer to share it with you?

My inside cats have never seen a real mouse, but my outside herd routinely leave me offerings at my front door as payment for the food, water and warm milk I put out for them.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 15, 2012)

Derrel, sure did! Our cats are indoor cats, I love that they get to "be cats" by doing us the service of keeping us rodent free. I always feel kinda guilty taking away the squeaky toys but I know they will just go and find another one


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 15, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Did he at least offer to share it with you?
> 
> My inside cats have never seen a real mouse, but my outside herd routinely leave me offerings at my front door as payment for the food, water and warm milk I put out for them.


You are lucky your offerings appear at your front door, we have had the pleasure of them sharing their LIVE squeaky toys with us in bed in the middle of the night, yeah, not fun but funny as hell after the fact lol


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 15, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> ........we have had the pleasure of them sharing their LIVE squeaky toys with us in bed in the middle of the night, yeah, not fun but funny as hell lol



Photos... or it never happened!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 15, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> Photos... or it never happened!



Impossible, I'm too busy laughing at Mr Rabbit !


----------



## Mully (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a big 7ft black racer that lives under the house .... it never comes in but have not had a mouse problem either and living in the country mice are everywhere .....he can stay  Funny when one of my llamas sees a mouse ...they stare at it then try to chase it, it runs them in circles.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Mully said:


> I have a big 7ft black racer that lives under the house .... it never comes in but have not had a mouse problem either and living in the country mice are everywhere .....he can stay  Funny when one of my llamas sees a mouse ...they stare at it then try to chase it, it runs them in circles.


 
YES! Another good reason people shouldn't automatically kill every snake they see... they are very beneficial, even the venomous types. We would be overrun by Order Rodentia if they were not around!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 15, 2012)

I love the way our furred and feathered children will try to share their favorite things with us. Have had many cats do that with their prey! I am sure MLeek has stories of parrot's regurgitating food to "feed" her.... it is a sign of love! I have had that happen on many occasions! A friend had a one of the Corvus species, an African banded crow (if I remember correctly) that fell in love with me. It would often deposit a small amount of half digested mealworms on my shoulder, as a sign of affection. Made it interesting at meals, since he was allowed free access to the house.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 15, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If he screams like a little girl, then we demand a* video*!


----------



## Demers18 (Dec 15, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> If he screams like a little girl, then we demand a video!



Agreed!

Edit: love the set btw


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 15, 2012)

Haha, funny thing is, I probably WOULD post that video if I happened to catch it , it would be TOTALLY worth the **** I would be in for doing it lol


----------



## PhotoTish (Dec 15, 2012)

Ooooh I wasn't going to look at this after seeing the title - dead mouse - yuck!  Okay I looked and liked the photos of Angus and his "squeaky toy", especially the last one - love how Angus is lurking in the background.  :thumbsup:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks Tish, glad you enjoyed them despite the poor squeaky toy


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 15, 2012)

My Pit has a squeaky toy that looks like Angus. But he lets him live to play again. The cat hides really well when its play time.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 15, 2012)

Haha that's awesome Danny  
Angus is the newest member of our family, he has been with us for a year, he spent a short time being the squeaky toy for our other cat Bear and our 100lb dog Gabby.  He soon turned into the tormentor, he is entirely too smart for anyone's good around here including his own some days lol


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 15, 2012)

THis is the only pet I have ever had that sleeps on top of the refrigerator, so the dog wont sneak up on him.
Needless to say I have to drag the dog away from the fridge at night to get a cold drink. He will no participate in moving his lazy *uh*  tabashcus? wow a new word for webster


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 15, 2012)

It's amazing how big their personalities can be


----------



## Geaux (Dec 16, 2012)

That last image is freaking amazing, love it!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks Geaux


----------



## BlackSheep (Dec 16, 2012)

Hahahaha! Excellent photos!
And I wanted to say you have supreme composure; whenever our cats have had a mouse in the house, I have never thought to pull out the camera. Well done!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 16, 2012)

Great set.  We had one cat that decided to put her offering in our bed.  When Zoe (the calico) was still officially a kitten, she found and detained a youngish snake that wandered into the apartment; Silverbell (grey/white tuxedo) provided backup.


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 16, 2012)

Mully said:


> I have a big 7ft black racer that lives under the house .... it never comes in but have not had a mouse problem either and living in the country mice are everywhere .....he can stay  Funny when one of my llamas sees a mouse ...they stare at it then try to chase it, it runs them in circles.


If you could..Please post some of your liama pic's. We have 4 goats, but have toyed with the idea of liama raising.  Sadly I get enough with carrying feed for the chickens and goats. 
Thanks again..PS Love your wit on the echo post..Later  Ed
Also Pixel most of our cats are born with little or no tail..must be bobcat inbred..like your cat pic's a lot..Ed


----------



## Demers18 (Dec 16, 2012)

oldhippy said:
			
		

> If you could..Please post some of your liama pic's. We have 4 goats, but have toyed with the idea of liama raising.  Sadly I get enough with carrying feed for the chickens and goats.
> Thanks again..PS Love your wit on the echo post..Later  Ed
> Also Pixel most of our cats are born with little or no tail..must be bobcat inbred..like your cat pic's a lot..Ed



They could be a Manx. They are a type of cat with out a tail.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 
Charlie, that's hilarious! Our guys showed up with a baby snake but I have ZERO clue where it came from, remember, INSIDE cats.  That snake got taken care of in short order, while the people in this house generally can handle the squeaky toys being left behind there is one particular member of the family who HATE HATE HATES snakes, they are still unaware of the incident and I'm keepin it that way!! lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 18, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Thanks everyone!
> Charlie, that's hilarious! Our guys showed up with a baby snake but I have ZERO clue where it came from, remember, INSIDE cats.  That snake got taken care of in short order, while the people in this house generally can handle the squeaky toys being left behind there is one particular member of the family who HATE HATE HATES snakes, they are still unaware of the incident and I'm keepin it that way!! lol!



Is that person "who HATE HATE HATES snakes" the same one you were going to videotape screaming because of a little ol' mousie?


----------



## snowbear (Dec 18, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Thanks everyone!
> Charlie, that's hilarious! Our guys showed up with a baby snake but I have ZERO clue where it came from, remember, INSIDE cats.  That snake got taken care of in short order, while the people in this house generally can handle the squeaky toys being left behind there is one particular member of the family who HATE HATE HATES snakes, they are still unaware of the incident and I'm keepin it that way!! lol!


I am phobic about them, and admit it freely.  I *can* go see them at the zoo (they are in glass containers), but not pet shops (they come out of the glass containers.)  Yes, I know they keep rodents in check, and they certainly have their place in the world, but my apartment is not that place.  This one was also taken care of, with a snow shovel.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 18, 2012)

lol Charlie, maybe, maybe not, said person is already under the bus and tossing them further would just be like begging to be dragged under with them lol (must remember to not leave this page open)

Charlie (the other one)  , ah yes, exact same as this person, we have an agreement, I take care of squeaky toys and all manner of reptile/amphibian and they take care of all spiders, it's a fair trade imho


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 18, 2012)

snowbear said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone!
> ...



I hope you never get plague by being bitten by the rat that didn't get eaten by the snake you killed with the snow shovel!   lol!


----------

